# Derecho Administrativo



## Verräter

Wie sagt man das auf Deutsch?

Vielleicht "Rechtsverwaltung"?

Danke.

PD: También me gustaría saber como se traduciría "Derecho Civil".


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hola Verräter,

"Derecho Administrativo se dice: "*Verwaltungsrecht"* y
"Derecho Civil"es *"Privatrecht"* 

Estudias derecho?


----------



## Verräter

Muchas gracias starry.
Ya decía yo que me sonaba muy mal "Rechtsverwaltung", haha.

Si, precisamente ahora estoy de exámenes. 
Casi toda la jurisprudencia sobre Derecho Penal que empleamos en España es alemana, con mi nivel de alemán lo pasé fatal investigando sobre el "Überzeugungstäter" y "Gewissensnotstäter. Las referencias a los autores me gusta leerlas en sus idiomas originales, no traducidas para poder comprender exáctamente el mensaje, pero fue realmente difícil.


----------



## starrynightrhone

De verdad es alemana? El Derecho Penal en España no es parte del círculo jurídico romano ("romanischer Rechtskreis"?)? Sólo recuerdo de una clase que tomaba hace un rato que el Código Civil en España es y que también hay algo como el "Ley de las siete partidas" y derejo floral 

Haha, no, de verdad no recuerdo mucho 

De todos modos, ¡buena suerte para tus exámenes!


----------



## Verräter

Muchas gracias.
Si, nuestro sistema penal jurídico y filosófico tiene muchísimas influencias del derecho penal alemán.



> Sólo recuerdo de una clase que tomaba hace un rato (no entiendo, hace un rato se refiere a que las has tomado en el mismo día, es decir, hoy) que el Código Civil en España es (¿Es qué?) y que también hay algo cómo la "Ley de las siete partidas" y derecho floral foral.


Floral se refiere a las flores.
Foral se refiere a los fueros locales o municipales que eran los textos jurídicos de las localidades en la Edad Media. 

Claro que la las partidas de Alfonso X fueron importantes, podemos decir que fue como una de las raíces del sistema español, pero ha sido sobre todo un instrumento de estudio, ya que regula muchas materias y ámbitos del derecho.
Fue uno de los textos más importantes de lo que en su momento fue el Imperio Español. 
Pero claro, nos estamos remontando al siglo XIII.
Obviamente está inmerso en el sistema de fuentes del derecho, pero las fuentes doctrinales que se han de aplicar hoy en día no se retrotraen hasta esos tiempos.

De todos modos corrijo lo dicho en el anterior post, no quería decir jurisprudencia, sino doctrina. 


> Casi toda la doctrina sobre Derecho Penal que empleamos en España es alemana,


No hablo de que nuestro sistema jurídico se base en el alemán, sino que hay una rama de nuestro derecho nacional que está muy influenciado por la doctrina alemana, y es el Derecho Penal.

Por cierto, ¿estudias o has estudiado derecho?


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Sólo recuerdo de una clase que tomaba hace un rato (no entiendo, hace un rato se refiere a que las has tomado en el mismo día, es decir, hoy)


 
Alguien me dijo que "iba a una clase de Derecho Civil hace tiempo" suena mejor 

De verdad sólo puedo usar "hace un rato" cuando hice algo el mismo día? No lo sabía.




> El Derecho Penal en España no es parte del círculo jurídico romano ("romanischer Rechtskreis"?)? Sólo recuerdo de una clase que tomaba hace un rato que el Código Civil en España es (¿Es qué?)


 
Quería usar un elipsis, en español eso no es possible? 




> Floral se refiere a las flores.
> Foral se refiere a los fueros locales o municipales que eran los textos jurídicos de las localidades en la Edad Media.


 
Lógico, parece que ya estaba demasiado cansada cuando escribí esto anoche 




> Por cierto, ¿estudias o has estudiado derecho?


 
Sí, pero te voy a enviar un mensaje privado con los detalles


----------



## Verräter

starrynightrhone said:


> Alguien me dijo que "iba a una clase de Derecho Civil hace tiempo" suena mejor
> 
> De verdad sólo puedo usar "hace un rato" cuando hice algo el mismo día? No lo sabía.
> 
> Si. Tiempo no establece un lapso temporal concreto.
> Pero un rato es un espacio corto de tiempo.
> "Esperar un rato".
> "Hablar un rato".
> 
> Si ya ha transcurrido un día, entonces dirías "hace un día".
> 
> Quería usar un elipsis, en español eso no es possible?
> 
> Si, si que se puede, pero en este caso no entendía a que te referías. La construcción es un poco confusa.
> Ahora caigo. Quizás fuese mejor decir "_Recuerdo de una clase que tomé hace tiempo que el Código Civil en España lo es_".
> En este caso la elipsis se entendería mejor.
> 
> Sí, pero te voy a enviar un mensaje privado con los detalles
> 
> Vaya...una reunión de juristas (en mi caso, futuro jurista) en wordreference forums, haha. Que coincidencia.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Muchas gracias para tus expliaciones, Verräter!



> Vaya...una reunión de juristas (en mi caso, futuro jurista) en wordreference forums, haha. Que coincidencia.


 
Ah no, no soy abogada, solo tomaba unas clases que eran parte de mis estudios


----------



## Aurin

Hay un diccionario jurídico muy bueno (español-alemán; alemán-español) de Garay/Rothe de la editorial Luchterhand.


----------



## Verräter

Muchas gracias Aurin, lo buscaré.


----------

